# This Is Madness



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

We need to becareful when buying props ad decorations, because some sites are inflating their prices.

Exempl...










Things You Never Knew Existed $19.99 Frigt Catalog $ 99.00











Walmart $ 89.99 ...Spirit halloween $ 149.00



This one Hoooooooooo










Walmart 129.00 SPIRIT HALLOWEEN $ 224.00 ( Plus TAX and Ship ) Dammmmm


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I always thought Spirit was a joke, but damn, I guess ol Sam Walton has our backs, thanks for bringing it to my/our attention liuoliveira


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, those price differences are HUGE! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Animated Hex

Spirit Halloween $ 149.99
Fright Catalog $ 99.99
Haunteg Fog $ 79.99


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Geez! Talk about profits That's why I always look around before buying, too. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

liuoliveira said:


> Animated Hex
> 
> Spirit Halloween $ 149.99
> Fright Catalog $ 99.99
> Haunteg Fog $ 79.99



OMG just went on Walgreens website they want $129.99 for Hex this year, says "online exclusive"...I got him in the store last year for like $60-$70. Wow inflation! The inconsistency of pricing on Halloween props & stuff is REDICULOUS!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, it always helps to check prices! Perhaps you should change the name of this thread to rip offs and everyone can post the lowest prices they find. 

MsM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think that the quality is always the same however and while a prop might look like it's the same it's not. Some times I've seen a prop with two different feature sets; for example since you posted about Hex, I know there's an animated version and one not so much, that may account for the pricing difference in the stores mentioned. Some props talk for example and in others there's no voice or sound. I think there's also a difference in materials. There have been lots of Gemmy mummies out there but some have green lit up eyes and some a different color; and some of them said different things. I was on Gemmy's site last year and saw a few variations of the same prop and different vendors carried different models. Walmart sold one version and Target another for example. I'm sure Walmart isn't paying for a prop with the highest material quality to provide it to you at the cost they charge. I suspect some mechanical props last longer than other versions. When I was in Walmart last year I noticed that the quality of the skin on some of the props wasn't the same as those in Spirit. The spirit balls they carried were also another example of a noticed difference. If you put up Halloween one night a year and plan on using a prop for a couple of years, then you might be happy with a less expensive prop or decoration. However if you are someone who runs a haunt for several weeks and needs a prop that will hold up through several seasons of heavy use, then the cheaper version might not last you and need repair or replacement. In this economy with so many businesses folding, sometimes the inventory does get picked up and resold at a big discount. However I do kind of think you tend to get what you pay for. 

I was in Home Goods yesterday and they had these silver bone pillar candle holders (posted about under Halloween sightings/General Halloween). Very similar to the ones that Pottery Barn had last year. I had a picture from PB's catalog of them and compared them to the one I bought and I could tell they weren't the same. Last year I fell in love with these vintage canvas Halloween print advertisements--ie for Blood Suckers, etc.-- that I think GrandinRoad carried. Saw prints that seemed to be the same at Home Goods that year and bought them. They were similar but not the same when I compared them to the GR catalog picture.

So I just wanted to point out that you probably aren't comparing apples to apples. Also I thought it's interesting to note that a number of sponsors of this forum are getting trashed and unfairly IMO.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ALWAYS shop around.I have also seen alot of this going on and I know the smaller vendors do have to charge more because they can't buy as much as larger I have to buy the cheapist.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey.(.I know there's an animated version and one not so much)

????????????????? My animated Hex Its very very very much animated...
difference in materials..No difference... LATEx .... I work on Spirit Halloween for 2 years... I realy know what I talk about... 

unfairly...????????? Very unfairly PRICES.. I have to buy the cheapist too.

????????????? ( getting trashed and unfairly )

Look my friend I post this for help ..Not for trashed OK... Thanks


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, no ones trashing anyone, just pointing out some pricing differences. In some cases what is said to be true on quality and some versions having some differences, whether in their sayings, or whether it is animated or not.

I for one have the non animated Hex and it was almost just as expensive as having the animated one. I prefer him non animated.

I also bought a few of the gemmy fortune telling witches last year and have purchased the cauldron witch from last year. I think they were only sold in spencers or through amazon and these are exactly the same as my walmart witch. 

I suspect the materials that build them are quite often the same, and if they are skimming costs anywhere, its usually a cosmetic difference. Such as quality of the clothing, how many phrases, and colors on eyes(or anywhere else). I have read some issues with gemmy props in general and I don't think its a reflection on the merchant who sells the product, its well know you can get some bad apples with gemmy products and just hope your lucky enough to get a good working one. I read how someone had an issue with some spirit balls and how one at one merchant had 3 phrases and what looked identical gemmy spirit ball said 5 phrases from a different merchant. 

Unless your the buying agent for these stores its near impossible to know what version your buying. I can only hope that we can work together as we have been on the forum and get our comparisons here, whether it be the differences in quality and or price. Walmart I assume is cheaper because they are a much bigger corporation and can do these kind of prices, this is probably as close to what they paid while gaining only a modest profit. Smaller stores, even ones that specialize in these props, would absolutely need to have the markup to make some profit,they just cant sustain it any other way like walmart can. 

Another reason Walmart is so cheap is that alot of vendors pay _them_ just ti have their product in their stores, so its little problem if a product doesn't sell or if its sold cheaply. The way they do business is how they pushed the smaller merchants out of business. If the prices were close enough I would definitely buy from a smaller specialty shop, but if its a huge difference, unfortunaly Im going to have to spend more thrifty at walmart. Sad to say they have the best deal right now with no shipping charges. Spirits site has additional shipping on top of shipping unless Im reading my checkout page wrong when price comparing.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

All this trashing Spirit is making me thirsty.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

No one should be trashing Spirit, they are in the Halloween business which has a small selling window.Remember that Walmart for an example has all of 30 props online, they buy a ton and can sell them at a lower markup. We expect Spirit to have hundreds of items to satisfy our needs. They need to make a profit as well. HOWEVER if you don't shop around you will not get the best price. I bought my gemmy stirring witch from Lowes last year. $149.00.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, in these hard times we need to spend our money wisely. I used to be in the car audio business and wal mart could retail products cheaper than I could get them wholesale for, tis just the nature of being the largest retailer in the world. So, spirit is a great store, I dont think anyone here is trying to bash them, I appreciate them reaching out to us haunters and im sure on products that you cant find elsewhere and are really cool we will support them, but at the same time if a product is the same product and cheaper elsewhere then we will pinch our pennies. So lets all help each other out by posting the best prices. The thing I love about this forum is the lack of bickering, at other sites people are so pety and argumentative, but here we have a great group of like minded people and see very little of that.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

This is kinda related, and I am not trashing spirit, I went to the grocery store today, I shopped a sale, I spent 120, I saved 130 dollars. The point is, I know they are still making a profit , so were the off sale prices justified? Oh, Marie Callendar Dinners are on sale at the Giant, better hurry before I buy them all.. was 4 bucks now 2 bucks..woot woot!!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok from a wholesale standpoint this is what is going on..... The prices you see are not really inflated and let me explain why. Last year for example the chandelier was at a higher wholesale price so if a vendor bought it for $50 they may have it priced at $89.99. Now this year the wholesaler was trying to dump the stock so they cut the price to $25. The problem is the retail site can't just drop the price to compete as they already paid a higher price for them. In most cases of extreme price differences this is what happens. Granted some sites offer items at higher prices because they are more visible or have a presence. Some of your smaller sites will be cheaper as they have to work harder to get you to their site. I know for a fact this scenario happened for two of the items you listed.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

That's the problem with specialty shops like this. there are very few of them that it makes them a monopoly and they have a captive audience. I'd like to shop at spirit but soon enough I'd be broke.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I'll throw in 2 cents on this as well... as a Halloween retail website owner, I can tell you of a very specific situation at the Houston Halloween show this year. I was in the Morbid Industries booth looking a a particular prop, which is priced at $75 wholesale. I was told if I bought at least a dozen or so each, they could drop the price to $65. While I was still in the booth another buyer walks up and says "what's the price if I buy 100?" I didn't hear the answer, but I can guarantee it was lower than what they were giving me for a dozen. If you can buy more, they'll drop the price for you. So this can account for a variety of prices out there. I also agree with what Lord Grimley said - this has happened to us before.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

NO This Is SPARTA!!

Sorry could not resist....


I agree, ive seen some things go at some stores and they are twice as much as other places...

You should check around first before you buy...

Ruggerz


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I was glad I bought Zoltan when I did. The year I first saw him he was 50 bucks at sams club. The next year the only place I saw him was party city and he was like 160.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

*dreamily thinks of Zoltan....ahhhhh.../slowly bats eyelashes*....I so want him!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Last year for my buddies carnival theme he made a large display box for zoltan to go into. All painted up and all it really set off the prop. Im gonna go see if I have any pics of it.



kittyvibe said:


> *dreamily thinks of Zoltan....ahhhhh.../slowly bats eyelashes*....I so want him!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

This Is Madness ....NO This Is SPARTA!!

Sorry could not resist too


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

HalloweenAsylum.com...I love your Ebay act...I bought my reaper banner..I love it. Thanks


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Thanks! Glad you like it.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

ahhh the old Walmart and other vendors are cheaper thing.. 


First off- Walmart buys a cheaper model than Spirit does. 

Case and point--

I also run a food distribution center for a 750 million a year company. Our largest account is---- you guessed it---- Walmart. We sell them chicken salad and our per unit price is less than what we sell chicken salad to for Food Lion- Ukrops- Safeway- and on and on (good chicken salad BTW).. know why??? 

Walmart wants us to use the cheapest chicken we can buy from our poultry guys. They will tell you- I dont care what it is- but it better be the cheapest meat you can get. They then ask us how much we make on each item and decide how much we can profit from it. THEY set our price point for us.. So we in turn give them "not top notch" chicken salad- just what they ask for. Otherwise we go bankrupt. 

The same holds true on Halloween items- they ask for the cheapest stuff they can get and then squeeze the vendor so they make a small profit. 

Now also keep in mind- Spirit sets their stores up unlike ANY walmart store will ever do... that cost a little. So in the end- buy where you want- as long as you are enjoying the season. I'm cool with it. 

also--- websites have no overhead- so they are going to be cheaper sometimes- there is no cost involved..


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Here you go kitty.. check this out.
Halloween Forum - maximpakt's Album: Halloween 2008 - Picture




kittyvibe said:


> *dreamily thinks of Zoltan....ahhhhh.../slowly bats eyelashes*....I so want him!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> Another reason Walmart is so cheap is that alot of vendors pay _them_ just ti have their product in their stores, so its little problem if a product doesn't sell or if its sold cheaply. .


no one pays Walmart- but what Walmart does is give one thing--- BIG VOLUME... then its basic economics. They give you this big volume forcing you to be dependent on them to keep it. Thats when they start driving down your profits. They let you make just enough to make money- but not enough to leave them. In the end the buyers have your company in their back pocket and you deal with things most would not. I hate to say it- but they are in the drivers seat.. your just along for the ride..


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

liuoliveira said:


> We need to becareful when buying props ad decorations, because some sites are inflating their prices.












Things You Never Knew Existed = $19.99
Target Online = $49.99 _added for comparison_
Frigt Catalog = $99.00


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

maximpakt any more pics


Bottom line is we need to watch which products have the lowest price. I find it not all that uncommon for a local Halloween store to buy all the sams club inventory then turn around and sell it for TWICE the amount.

So, a 125 dollar witch is being sold for $250. I have seen over and over again. And then you go to Ebay. Yep, people trying to make a quick buck. If I know the true value, I refuse to pay a cent more, even if I need it to complete my scene. Sometimes I will bring in the other stores ad, and try to get them to match. ha.

I hate buying things on the spot. My wife sent me to the store to buy Oreck Vacuum bags. Somehow I spent 125 dollars. I am still scratching my head.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys, for updating us.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I can see posting about a good deal, but question naming specific companies that charge more for a particular product than someone else. If I were a sponsor here and mentioned in that connection, I don't think I would feel very welcomed unless I knew I was offering the lowest price on something. I think someone even suggested naming this thread "rip off", I'm assuming because of the implications of price variance. To me "this is madness" to bite the hand that feeds you...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Head Hauntcho said:


> no one pays Walmart- but what Walmart does is give one thing--- BIG VOLUME... then its basic economics. They give you this big volume forcing you to be dependent on them to keep it. Thats when they start driving down your profits. They let you make just enough to make money- but not enough to leave them. In the end the buyers have your company in their back pocket and you deal with things most would not. I hate to say it- but they are in the drivers seat.. your just along for the ride..


Yes, thank you for expanding on my earlier comment.  I was kinda tired but your statement is alot more efficient than I could ever try typing out without going into a novel, I would have then just linked a article what I was referencing, hehe.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

So what I'm hearing is that when a manufacturer like Gemmy makes a product--like the infamous and much-loved Life-sized Animated Cauldron Witch--then they make *2* versions of it? A cheapo one just for Wallyworld and an awesome-will-last-forever version for another, less-openly-maligned retailer? All in the same model year? Curious. 

If I were getting *awesome* customer service, price differences don't quite sting as much. But....that's not always the case.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

-V- said:


> So what I'm hearing is that when a manufacturer like Gemmy makes a product--like the infamous and much-loved Life-sized Animated Cauldron Witch--then they make *2* versions of it? A cheapo one just for Wallyworld and an awesome-will-last-forever version for another, less-openly-maligned retailer? All in the same model year? Curious.
> 
> If I were getting *awesome* customer service, price differences don't quite sting as much. But....that's not always the case.


Huh...I wondered why when we were watching a show once about tvs being made the boxes were stamped at the factory "Wal-mart only" or something like that.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread...We need to know what the prices are. That is just smart shopping.

I'm surprised that no one has hit on the point that overall Halloween is outrageously overpriced. It's been that way as long as I can remember. Seems just about everyone wants to become a millionaire off of selling a couple of props. Christmas is somewhat overpriced but no where near that of Halloween.

I like Walmart. They are the epitome of capitalism. Sell a product for less but sell tons and they sell tons. Look at their profit margins. Through the roof! I say stop being so greedy and you will see that you can earn more.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can see posting about a good deal, but question naming specific companies that charge more for a particular product than someone else. If I were a sponsor here and mentioned in that connection, I don't think I would feel very welcomed unless I knew I was offering the lowest price on something. I think someone even suggested naming this thread "rip off", I'm assuming because of the implications of price variance. To me "this is madness" to bite the hand that feeds you...


Oh, so just because they are a sponsor we shouldn't say anything negative?
I believe there's a whole section on this forum where you can post both your good and bad experiences with ALL companies...including those who sponsor this site.
Personally I think its good for a sponsor to 'hear' what the 'average haunter' thinks and feels about their product. Gives them a chance to improve on it and sell more.
With the economic crisis going on, times are hard. People comparing and looking for the best price and not being 'ripped' off is perfectly normal. If companies are suffering because of that, then they need to step up and offer more incentives to buy from them instead.

MsM


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

billman said:


> I like Walmart. They are the epitome of capitalism. Sell a product for less but sell tons and they sell tons. Look at their profit margins. Through the roof! I say stop being so greedy and you will see that you can earn more.


Walmart is the death of America, and is NOT the company Sam Walton would want to be now. Sure they say they are passing the savings onto you- but wanna know how???

Here we go- they have over 65% of their goods made in third world countries. They do this because of cheap labor, no regulations (no EPA or USDA) and any waste does not have to be controlled (dumped right into the water).. Then you as a consumer feel all giddy inside when you save 50 cents on a clothes hamper... yippeeeeee!! meanwhile the person here in America that used to make that item is now out of work. This has happened to every single little town in this country- and Walmart is why. -- made in America- you will not see that anylonger on anything.

take a few minutes and google Pillowtex and the effect Walmart had on them.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Head Hauntcho said:


> Walmart is the death of America, and is NOT the company Sam Walton would want to be now. Sure they say they are passing the savings onto you- but wanna know how???
> 
> Here we go- they have over 65% of their goods made in third world countries. They do this because of cheap labor, no regulations (no EPA or USDA) and any waste does not have to be controlled (dumped right into the water).. Then you as a consumer feel all giddy inside when you save 50 cents on a clothes hamper... yippeeeeee!! meanwhile the person here in America that used to make that item is now out of work. This has happened to every single little town in this country- and Walmart is why. -- made in America- you will not see that anylonger on anything.
> 
> take a few minutes and google Pillowtex and the effect Walmart had on them.



Oh please! Let's not start the "Wal-Mart is the death of American commerce" rant. Sure, they sell mostly crap made in third world countries, as does K-Mart, Penneys, Sears, and just about every other mid to large retailer. I think the gist of the thread is that pricing on the exact same props varies widely and that Spirit (for one) has a higher than average mark-up on many items. This isn't a secret. It's been that way for years. I think it's worthwhile to know the difference in pricing, especially if it's significant. Spirit sells some neat stuff to be sure. I normally drop some cash there every year, but IMO the prices are high on a lot of things you can purchse for much less elsewhere. Sponsor or no, IMO there's nothing wrong with mentioning other vendors that carry the same things for less. I don't know, but IMO one of the main purposes of these forums is to generate interst in DIY props and provide techniques to make some great Hallowen stuff on your own w/o breaking the bank. If it starts boiling down to protecting or pandering to a sponsor, it kind of defeats the purpose. I'll buy something I really like if I know I can't make on my own. Conversely, I can sometimes build a prop for a fraction of the cost of buying it, and have it be ten times better and sturdier. While practically all of my store bought stuff is from Spirit,, it's all smaller accent stuff. The larger animatronics are all cheaply made and over priced, no matter where you get them. Plastic gears, underpowered, cheesy voice tracks, and jerky movement, coupled with a bad record of reliability. If I'm going to spend $200.00 + dollar on anything Halloween related, it's going to be on something well built that I can get several years use out of. To each their own, but IMO/IME the best deals at Spirit are the day after 50% off markdowns. (The 20% off coupons are nice too!)


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Oh please! Let's not start the "Wal-Mart is the death of American commerce" rant. Sure, they sell mostly crap made in third world countries,


Well if I am wrong here answer me this-- why is there hundreds upon hundreds of cities in America that fight tooth and nail to keep Walmart out of their towns? Wanna know the answer????

They kill every other business in that town. Mainstreets dry up and mom and pops that charged $1.00 more than Walmart on a hammer go belly up. This is not opinion but supported by actual facts. 

As for the things we sell in our Spirit stores- once again- there are costs in setting these up, merchandising them, hiring a seasonal staff to operate them and rent/utilities which are normally higher on short term tenants anyway. Not to mention we carry inventory many Walmarts would never.. like the "Erections Officer"???


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Head Hauntcho said:


> They kill every other business in that town. Mainstreets dry up and mom and pops that charged $1.00 more than Walmart on a hammer go belly up. This is not opinion but supported by actual facts.


We are one of them! Ours has received national attention because Robert Duvall is trying to help us. The majority of us don't want them to come in. There are TWO Walmarts within 12 miles of where they want to build this one. One 12 miles in one direction and one 8 miles in the other direction. They also want to build very close to a Civil War battlefield.

Anyway, I agree with most, shop around first. On the other hand, I have seen some things that look very similar at one store for one price and another store for another price. The fortune teller/ball is the most recent I can think of. I saw it online for a higher price than Target, but the one online had more animation than the one at Target. I also think the one online was bigger, too. Can't remember. That was last year.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Wow...If you think that Made in America actually means that, you are sorely mistaken. Every Industry contracts out to china. It's the nature of the beast. I mean geez Gemmy is in China!! or look at most of your props where they are made...

Industry changes. That's a fact. If you can't compete, then you need to change your business model. Just about every major retailer (Lowes,Home Depot,Target,thedollarstore, to name a few), fast food restaurants, etc. has several of their stores within a 5mile radius of me....So, how is that different than Walmart? 

The one sidedness towards Walmart is hypocritical to say the least. If your going to talk negative than you should include just about every other retailer out there. 

Here's a little on Spirit Halloween featured on Modern Marvels:
YouTube - Spirit Halloween Featured on Modern Marvels!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I understand the economics of what is happening. Here's is my only real concern:

The quality of the stuff I see is dropping every year. Example: You could buy the Halloween precut/prestained cheese cloth and it was larger and better quality than what you see in the stores today.

So retailers...please demand better quality to offer your customers. I would rather eat the cost of a better quality item then have to settle for poor quality because that is all that's out there. 

I know the value of buying something that will last!!!!!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Good Point!! If you offer a better product, then you can charge more money. I totally agree with you Elza...

but be fair and not so greedy...


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

(Thankssssssss very very much...MsMeeple)
Oh, so just because they are a sponsor we shouldn't say anything negative?
I believe there's a whole section on this forum where you can post both your good and bad experiences with ALL companies...including those who sponsor this site.
Personally I think its good for a sponsor to 'hear' what the 'average haunter' thinks and feels about their product. Gives them a chance to improve on it and sell more.
With the economic crisis going on, times are hard. People comparing and looking for the best price and not being 'ripped' off is perfectly normal. If companies are suffering because of that, then they need to step up and offer more incentives to buy from them instead.

yeaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

HEIIIIIIIIII...I'TS NOT ABOUT WALMART..I'TS ABOUT all Halloween RETAIL...For People comparing and looking for the best price and not being 'ripped'


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

liuoliveira said:


> HEIIIIIIIIII...I'TS NOT ABOUT WALMART..I'TS ABOUT all Halloween RETAIL...For People comparing and looking for the best price and not being 'ripped'


Actually it is about Walmart- they set the market and then others must meet their price to compete. As for the other retailers-- come on- no one imports more items than Walmart does- there are multiple links out there supporting this. 

As a store operator I never think I am "ripping" people. If they buy great, if not- that's fine as well, but the one thing I expect for people to do is have fun in the store. To see them walk in and realize we do not just hang a costume on a rack- we display and merchandise our locations so the consumer feels like he/she is in another place- not just a Halloween store. Judging from the looks last year on my customers faces, I know we achieved that. That's what makes me truly happy. You buying something- that's just a plus.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Hey, if you can do it go for it. That's the American way. But you shouldn't be offended by people looking for better deals or result to dissing the competition because they have better prices.

I think of Spirit Halloween like the local quickmart. Yeah, it's expensive but like they say in the video. Most people come in at the last minute. So, I guess you pay for the convenience. I don't see Spirit suffering much with the competition.

Plus, it's a franchise. You as a Consignment Operator do not set the prices. It's corporate that does that. So, you are kind of stuck in that aspect.

Once you boil it all down for the consumer, it comes to price and convenience. Some will come and some won't. That's business.

I remember when internet sales came out and they said it would be the death of brick and mortar stores. I still see lots of brick and mortar stores.....

...now give me my cheap crap from china!!!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

This thread is great! It's like the Consumer Reports of Halloween merch. Wal mart or not, I'm looking for the best deal. I've had my eye on this mask for a while now.

Fright Catalog - $99.00
Halloween Express- $48.99



View attachment 4973


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Option C - Make it yourself, I would rather see a homemade prop than a bought one.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

And it is a fun experience for us freaks. When we had two spirit stores here in town 3 years ago I was stalking them as I waited on them to open, and then in one or the other or both almost daily after they opened. I think by the end of the season I had spent over 4 grand between them and other retailers. Looking back on that it may be good that we haven't had spirit here since. I might have filed bankruptcy by now if we did. Walmart on the other hand is a disasterous place full of flying costumes and screaming children, I still buy the occasional thing there, but the overall experience of spirit is on a whole different level.




Head Hauntcho said:


> Actually it is about Walmart- they set the market and then others must meet their price to compete. As for the other retailers-- come on- no one imports more items than Walmart does- there are multiple links out there supporting this.
> 
> As a store operator I never think I am "ripping" people. If they buy great, if not- that's fine as well, but the one thing I expect for people to do is have fun in the store. To see them walk in and realize we do not just hang a costume on a rack- we display and merchandise our locations so the consumer feels like he/she is in another place- not just a Halloween store. Judging from the looks last year on my customers faces, I know we achieved that. That's what makes me truly happy. You buying something- that's just a plus.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

can we keep this thread up or rename it price comparison thread, so we know where the best deals are? as always. caveat emptor


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, to be honest, Spirit hasn't impressed me for a couple years now. I'll go in every year and look at all the displays and stuff. I LOVE window shopping. BUT their prices are ridiculous. And last year when everyone has 50% off their stuff the day after Halloween I went there and theirs was only 25% off. IMO, a ripoff. They waited a week before they put it at 50% and by that time there wasn't anything left. I'd rather hit other stores for better deals the day after. 

Hell, with the coupons in the newspaper for Michaels you can get some great props before Halloween for 40 or 50% off. In this economy (and my own budget), Spirit is nice to go in and look at but I won't buy anything there.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Head Hauntcho said:


> no one pays Walmart- but what Walmart does is give one thing--- BIG VOLUME... then its basic economics. They give you this big volume forcing you to be dependent on them to keep it. Thats when they start driving down your profits. They let you make just enough to make money- but not enough to leave them. In the end the buyers have your company in their back pocket and you deal with things most would not. I hate to say it- but they are in the drivers seat.. your just along for the ride..



Just one of the many reasons I don't shop at WalMart. I may have to shop around more, but I'd rather go to an independent or mom/pop shop than shop at that soul-sucking place.  (and they aren't the lowest price on EVERYTHING)



> Yeah, to be honest, Spirit hasn't impressed me for a couple years now. I'll go in every year and look at all the displays and stuff. I LOVE window shopping. BUT their prices are ridiculous. And last year when everyone has 50% off their stuff the day after Halloween I went there and theirs was only 25% off. IMO, a ripoff. They waited a week before they put it at 50% and by that time there wasn't anything left. I'd rather hit other stores for better deals the day after.
> 
> Hell, with the coupons in the newspaper for Michaels you can get some great props before Halloween for 40 or 50% off. In this economy (and my own budget), Spirit is nice to go in and look at but I won't buy anything there.


Yup. Same here. I love going to Spirit and Halloween Express to soak up the atmosphere, but I've purchased very little over the years. I've moved more towards building my props, since for the money, I'd prefer to make exactly what I want instead of settling for something poor quality/expensive.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's another example:









HalloweenExpress.com-$29.99
BunoinTheNightProductions.com-$12.99
(Obviously not the biggest price difference, but the first store is selling it for more than 2x the price of the second.)


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

maximpakt said:


> And it is a fun experience for us freaks. When we had two spirit stores here in town 3 years ago I was stalking them as I waited on them to open, and then in one or the other or both almost daily after they opened. I think by the end of the season I had spent over 4 grand between them and other retailers. Looking back on that it may be good that we haven't had spirit here since. I might have filed bankruptcy by now if we did. Walmart on the other hand is a disasterous place full of flying costumes and screaming children, I still buy the occasional thing there, but the overall experience of spirit is on a whole different level.


We love going into Spirit, too! We have to drive a bit away, but it is a fun experience for the kids and us. We know that we can go down the street for costumes that will cost less, but how can you say no to 4 excited kids oohing and ahhhing ...we'd rather spend the extra money.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

If walmart has cheaper prices by $10 or $20 then it probably has to do with the fact that they can probably buy higher bulks and have a better infrastructure in place to lower the price. But if there is a bigger difference than that, I would wonder about the quality. Maybe what they can do is limited or the material used is cheaper.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

This is a good thread...I like that Zombie mask...

We should do another thread comparing the same props from Walmart and others to see if there really is a difference. I would really like to see the results.

I have noticed that Michael's will have cheaper (as in not so good) versions of more expensive props. Same face etc. but less movements or none just sound.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

billman said:


> This is a good thread...I like that Zombie mask...
> 
> We should do another thread comparing the same props from Walmart and others to see if there really is a difference. I would really like to see the results.
> 
> I have noticed that Michael's will have cheaper (as in not so good) versions of more expensive props. Same face etc. but less movements or none just sound.




And that's the point I was trying to make early on in this post. It's really not fair to compare companies' products since they may appear to be the same but aren't really. I think if one sees an interesting product at a good price, sure share the info of where you saw it. Comparing non-identical products is really irresponsible. I don't see a point in trashing Wal-mart or any of the companies that are sponsors of this site.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it just depends on the prop, sometimes the are the same but with very different prices at different vendors, I'd certainly like to see all the options out there, heres an example, I bought the Gemmy mummy online for a good price, I could have gotten it at menards for maybe a little less but the menards version had red eyes and lights inside, and I felt the older other model looked more realistic, my point is this the more information we have them better choices we can make so please add more to this thread everyone


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Ok, I have to comment on the Fall Out Zombie mask shown a few posts up. Bump in the Night is the manufacturer of this mask. It first came out last year at a higher wholesale cost and this year it's dropped by MORE THAN HALF. Chuck from Bump told me that he switched factories this year and now had to order in huge bulk quantities so that drove the cost way down. So, the Halloween Express price could be due to leftover merchandise from last year that they paid a lot more money for. If so, both prices are actually very fair given the two different wholesale costs.

What sometimes appears to be price gouging is what was talked about earlier - products bought from one year to the next can change dramatically in price. And if you paid more for it wholesale last year than the going retail price this year, what are you supposed to do? 

However, I will agree that there are a lot of retailers, doubtfully just Halloween, who do incredible markups on the products. I, as a customer, would be livid to find out that I paid $70 for something another store (or the bulk of stores) charge $40 for. And on some of these items, you can see the part numbers are the same, so you know they are the exact same thing. I browse our competitors on occasion and I am dumbfounded by where they come up with their pricing. It's like what I was saying in a previous post about "suggested retail price" tactics. 

Try this: Google "Blurp Charlie Mask", the first handful of sites (mine included) have the mask for anywhere from $41.99 - $45.98. But click the next few sites and you'll find one has it for $69.99, and another for $59.99 (and theirs claims the retail value is $69.99 and you're saving 14%). 

So yes, shop around. And beware of stores claiming to save you money... do your own research. And make sure you're getting a good quality product. There are knockoffs of everything. By the way, on the Blurp Charlie mask, I'm also a sale rep for the manufacturer so I can tell you without question these are all the same product.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I love to go to the Spirit store, but I usually only buy things in there I cannot find at another store. I still like to touch before I buy. I especially like some of the customs they carry. I try to get their coupon before I go to the store as well.

Where I am we now get several Halloween stores every season. Some of them are more expensive and some cheaper than Spirit. I cannot recall the names of the other stores but one had cows on the sign.

When shopping you have to be careful. Some items look similiar and are even by the same manufacturer. UPC codes and sometimes model numbers are a good way to verify that they are truely the same item. When shopping online it can be harder to judge since you cannot touch the product to verfiy it is the same item. Some sites do not list the model numbers. I am never sure if this is an oversite or on purpose.

Buying in bulk usually saves money. Walmart has its own warehouses and so buys for all the stores at once. This saves them alot of money. I am not sure if Spirit has its own warehouses or if it rents warehouse space. If you cannot buy for all the stores at once, you will pay more. As others have said rent for space is more expensive when it is short term. Many cities/states in the US (unsure of other countries) give tax breaks for unrented space. Companies can sometimes make more by keeping the space unrented and will charge more to make up the difference on short term leases.

I shop at Target instead of Walmart. Sometimes their prices are a bit higher, but the store is clean and the employees are usually friendlier.


Off this topic a bit:

Have you ever noticed that snack machines always have several types of junk food nobody seems to buy? Ever wonder why? The company gets paid by the maker of the snack food to put those items in the machine whether they sell or not. This usually comes out of an advertising budget of the maker. 

The same thing happens in retail stores. Sometimes that item on the end cap is there because its part of the agreement with the manufacturer. I know for sure that this happens at Fry's Electronics because I used to work there. I do not know that Walmart does this, but I suspect that it does.


----------

